# Automatische Subdomains bei Aliasdomain?



## supporter (23. Okt. 2011)

Hallo

Ich verwende ISPConfig 3.0.2.1 und habe dort eine Webseite, die mehrere Aliasdomains enthält.

Es gibt also eine "Hauptdomain" client-1.server.tld die für das "Web" steht und diverse Aliasdomains, die dieser "Hauptdomain" zugeordnet sind. Die Aliasdomains lauten "domain.de", "domain.ch", "domain.at" usw., eingestellt ist in der Konfiguration, dass die Auto-Subdomain "www." ist - sonst nichts weiter.

Das Problem ist jedoch, dass ungeachtet dessen jede beliebige "Subdomain" der Aliasdomain vorangestellt werden kann und der Server die Anfrage beantwortet, in dem er den Content der Aliasdomain anzeigt.

Ich würde also erwarten, dass ich zwar "domain.de" und "www.domain.de" aufrufen kann, nicht aber "w.domain.de", "ww.domain.de" oder etwa "ichbineinenichtkonfiguriertesub.domain.de".

Wie kann es sein, dass man einer Aliasdomain eine beliebige Subdomain voranstellen kann und der Server diese beantwortet, obwohl dies - meiner Ansicht nach - nicht eingestellt ist?

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## F4RR3LL (23. Okt. 2011)

wenn du in deiner DNS zB eine Wildcard definiert hast für "domain.de", "domain.ch", "domain.at" usw. und die auf die IP des Servers zeigen und der erste Alias des Apachen deine besagte Seite ist, dann ist das ein ganz normales Verhalten.


----------



## supporter (23. Okt. 2011)

Hallo F4RR3LL

Danke für die Antwort.

Es ist zwar so, dass das Web auf unserem Server läuft, die Domains aber bei einem Domainhoster liegen, in dessen Konfiguration im A-Record die IP-Adresse des Servers eingetragen ist.

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir nicht sicher wie ich Abhilfe schaffen kann; denn was die Konfig des ISPC angeht ist nichts weiter eingestellt, als dass dort eben die Domains eingerichtet wurden. Meinst Du betreffend des DNS beziehungsweise der Wildcard etwa die Konfig im ISPC unter ISPC > DNS > Zonen, oder die Konfig der Domain beim Domainhoster?

Wenn Du das DNS im ISPC meinst, da ist nicht angelegt - muss ich das nachholen?

Vielleicht könntest Du mir das etwas genauer erklären, danke.

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## supporter (24. Okt. 2011)

Hallo @all

So wie es aussieht, liegt das Problem bei unserem Domainhoster. Das Problem tritt nämlich nur bei einer spezifischen Domain auf. Andere Domains die ebenfalls bei dem gleichen Domainhoster liegen, haben dieses Problem nicht; obwohl die Konfiguation im ISPC jeweils identisch ist. Hintergrund ist, dass dieser die betroffene Domain seinerzeit manuell Konfiguriert hat, die anderen jedoch nicht.

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## supporter (24. Okt. 2011)

Hallo @all

Ich muss dieses Thema mangels Verständnis noch einmal aufgreifen.

Soweit ich das nach Rücksprache mit dem Domainhoster verstanden habe, besteht die Problematik aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir bei uns im ISPC keine DNS Zone eingetragen haben.

In der ursprünglichen Konfiguration hat der Domainhoster für die Subdomains ja eine Wildcard eingerichtet, wodurch jedwede "Subdomain" der Aliasdomain durch unseren Server beantwortet wurde.

Sehe ich es richtig, dass wenn wir die Domains vollständig selbst verwalten, also wir entsprechende DNS Zonen im ISPC einrichten, dieses Problem nicht mehr besteht?

Ich habe diesbezglich ein Tutorial gefunden, in dem die Einrichtung der DNS Zone erklärt wird. Dort und auch nach Aussage des Domainhosters sind mindestens zwei Nameserver notwendig, damit es funktioniert? Der Domainhoster hat mich allerdings auch vorgewarnt, dass eine Kombination unseres eigenen in Verbindung mit dem Nameserver von Ihm aber nicht funktioniert?

Wenn dem so ist und zwei Nameserver notwendig sind, wie wird das dann realisiert? Für mich ist das absolutes Neuland, vielleicht klärt micht jemand auf ; )

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## Till (25. Okt. 2011)

> In der ursprünglichen Konfiguration hat der Domainhoster für die Subdomains ja eine Wildcard eingerichtet, wodurch jedwede "Subdomain" der Aliasdomain durch unseren Server beantwortet wurde.


Das ist eine Möglichkeit der Konfiguration, die andere ist dass die Subdomains als einzelne Records eingerichtet werden. Es ist immer besser, einzelne Records einzurichten, denn ansonsten existieren ja unendlich viele invalide Domainnamen, das ist auch schlecht fürs Google Ranking.



> Sehe ich es richtig, dass wenn wir die Domains vollständig selbst verwalten, also wir entsprechende DNS Zonen im ISPC einrichten, dieses Problem nicht mehr besteht?


Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Es besteht ja garkein problem sondern Du hast nur vergesen die Subdomains im DNS anzulegen. Ob Du die Subdomain im DNS Server Deines Providers oder im DNS Manager in ISPConfig einrichtest, macht keinen Unterschied und dürfte in etwa gleich aufwendig sein, wenn man mal davon absieht dass Du Dich bei Deinem Domainprovider ein 2. mal einloggen musst. Einen eigenen DNS Server zu betreiben ist nicht immer ganz einfach für Anfänger und lohnt sich meist erst bei größeren Domainzahlen, daher kann es Sinn machen wenn Du einfach den DNS Server Deines Providers weiter verwendest.



> Ich habe diesbezglich ein Tutorial gefunden, in dem die Einrichtung der DNS Zone erklärt wird. Dort und auch nach Aussage des Domainhosters sind mindestens zwei Nameserver notwendig, damit es funktioniert?


Das ist richtig.



> Der Domainhoster hat mich allerdings auch vorgewarnt, dass eine Kombination unseres eigenen in Verbindung mit dem Nameserver von Ihm aber nicht funktioniert?


Dann bietet Dein Hoster wahrscheinlich keinen secondary dns service an.



> Wenn dem so ist und zwei Nameserver notwendig sind, wie wird das dann realisiert?


Du brauchst halt 2 DNS Server, auf dem ersten richtest Du den primary dns record ein und auf dem 2. einen secondary dns record. Im Detail findest Du das auch im ISPConfig Handbuch.


----------



## supporter (25. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Till

Nun, wir haben aber nur einen Server der bei uns für's Webhosting gedacht ist, auch haben wir nur eine feste Leitung beziehungsweise IP Adresse.

Diesbezüglich würde ich gerne wissen ob das wirklich ein Problem ist.

Ich weiß natürlich, dass das hier langsam aber sicher nicht mehr ganz zum ursprünglichen Thread passt. Daher fasse ich mich an dieser Stelle kurz und mache im Zweifel halt einen neuen Thread auf.

Jedenfalls; ich brauche einen Schnellkurs im Hinblick auf die Nameserver.

Unser Server, eine "The Perfect Server CentOS 5.4 mit ISPC" Installation funktionniert soweit. Bisher lief alles DNS technische von Seiten der Domainprovider. Ich würde die nun gerne ändern. Wie schon angemerkt, habe ich bereits diverse HowTo's und Threads gelesen, werde aber nicht so ganz schlau draus - auch nicht aus dem Manual das ich mir gestern gekauft habe.

Was genau muss ich tun, damit unser Server als Nameserver fungiert - muss ich nur Zonen einrichten?

Das habe ich gemacht; also bin nach der Anleitung vorgegangen, habe jeweils ns1.domain.com und ns2.domain.com als Subdomain beim Domainprovider angelegt, diesen beiden als auch der domain.com und server.domain.com selbst jeweils den entprechenden A-Record verpasst und dachte dies würde dann ausreichen. Ich habe dann im ISPC den DNS Wizard benutzt und eine Zone für domain.com eingerichtet - ohne Ergebnis.

Muss ich sogar für die Subdomains im ISPC noch DNS Zonen einrichten? Ja, das wurde schon erwähnt, aber ist nicht die domain.com auch für die Subs zuständig?

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2011)

> Was genau muss ich tun, damit unser Server als Nameserver fungiert - muss ich nur Zonen einrichten?


ja.



> Das habe ich gemacht; also bin nach der Anleitung vorgegangen, habe jeweils ns1.domain.com und ns2.domain.com als Subdomain beim Domainprovider angelegt, diesen beiden als auch der domain.com und server.domain.com selbst jeweils den entprechenden A-Record verpasst und dachte dies würde dann ausreichen. Ich habe dann im ISPC den DNS Wizard benutzt und eine Zone für domain.com eingerichtet - ohne Ergebnis.


Was heißt denn ohne Ergebnis? Wie genau hast Du es denn getestet, denn Änderungen im DNS dauern auch mal 48 Stunden, es ist also ganz normal dass Du nicht gleich ein Ergebnis erhältst, denn DNS Records werden bei allen großen Providern zwischengespeichert und erst nach Ablauf der TTL neu angefragt. Wenn Du elso Deine Domain vorab testen willst, dann geht das nur auf der Shell Deines Servers. Z.b. mit:

dig @localhost deinedomain.tld



> Muss ich sogar für die Subdomains im ISPC noch DNS Zonen einrichten?


Nein.



> Ja, das wurde schon erwähnt, aber ist nicht die domain.com auch für die Subs zuständig?


ja.


----------



## supporter (26. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Till

Das Ergebnis sieht so aus

; <<>> DiG 9.3.6-P1-RedHat-9.3.6-16.P1.el5 <<>> @localhost domain.com
; (1 server found)
;; global options:  printcmd
;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

Sieht also so aus, als wäre er nicht zu erreichen.

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## F4RR3LL (26. Okt. 2011)

Ich mische mich hier auch nochmal in die Diskussion ein 
Von einem eigenen DNS Server würde ich erstmal die Finger lassen solange Du Dich mit der Materie noch nicht weiter vertraut hast. 
Es ist ja schliesslich völlig egal welcher dns server Blabla.domain.de auflöst.
Ich würde einfach nur die Wildcard entfernen. Die entsprechenden Subdomains als auch die Hauptdomain direkt linken und dann ist das erledigt ohne das Du dir auch noch zusätzlich einen eigenen DNS Server aufbrummst.

Gruß Sven


----------



## supporter (26. Okt. 2011)

Hallo F4RR3LL

Ja, das sind gute Argumente, allerdings geht es mir nicht nur um Bequemlichkeit, ich möchte die Materie auch verstehen lernen.

Schließlich isst Du auch keine Kohlroulade wenn Du nicht weisst, aus was sie besteht - außer natürlich Du bist wagemutig ; )

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2011)

Hast Du auch den ns1 und ns1 dns-a record in der zone in ispconfig angelegt? sie müssen dort zusätzlich zu den glue records beim provider vorhanden sein.

Starte mal bind neu und schau direkt danach ins syslog und poste die fehlermeldungen von da.


----------



## supporter (26. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Till

Also gleich vorweg, einen glue record habe ich meines Wissens nach nicht gesetzt, habe aber bereits dem Domainprovider geschrieben. Was die Fragen bezüglich der NS Einträge betrifft; da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Es gibt derzeit eine Zone (domain.com), die Konfig dazu sieht man hier:







und hier







wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das wirklich richtig ist.

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## F4RR3LL (26. Okt. 2011)

Zitat von supporter:


> ich möchte die Materie auch verstehen lernen.


Das finde ich auch richtig und gut. Jedoch machst Du auch nicht deine erste Herzop am lebenden Objekt als angehender Arzt 
Gruß Sven


----------



## supporter (26. Okt. 2011)

Hallo F4RR3LL

Das ist richtig, deswegen koste ich die Kohlroulade auch, bevor ich sie kaufe.

Es handelt sich natürlich um keine wichtige Domain, insofern habe ich Zeit genug mit damit vertraut zu machen - ich verstehe Dein Problem irgendwie nicht.

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## F4RR3LL (26. Okt. 2011)

Ok nun haste die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen... unwichtige Domain... alles klar.
Ich dachte Du spielst rum mit wichtigen Sachen, ich weiß sollte man nicht immer unterstellen, aber meistens isses ja so 
Sorry dafür.
Gruß Sven


----------



## supporter (26. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Till

Laut Domainprovider ist für die domain.com ein glue record gesetzt, er meint allerdings, ein lookup für die domain wird vom Server nicht beantwortet. Ich habe auch noch einmal die Ports am Router geprüft, die sind offen.

Any Idea?

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## supporter (26. Okt. 2011)

Hallo

Also so wie es aussieht, ist der Port 53 nicht offen. Er ist zwar im Router offen, allerdings sagt ein Portscan von außen etwas anderes. Intern von einem Rechner an den Sever ist er jedenfalls frei. Ich gehe der Sache mal auf den Grund, irgendwie habe ich den Internetprovider im Verdacht...

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## F4RR3LL (26. Okt. 2011)

Ich habe nun nochmal den ganzen Threadverlauf in Ruhe gelesen, dabei viel mir auf:


Zitat von supporter:


> Nun, wir haben aber nur einen Server der bei uns für's Webhosting gedacht ist, auch haben wir nur eine feste Leitung beziehungsweise IP Adresse.


VS.


Zitat von supporter:


> habe jeweils ns1.domain.com und ns2.domain.com als Subdomain beim Domainprovider angelegt, diesen beiden als auch der domain.com und server.domain.com selbst jeweils den entprechenden A-Record verpasst und dachte dies würde dann ausreichen.


Bevor ich jetzt weiter suche ...erstmal die Frage, hast Du ns1 und ns2 auf der selben IP auf dem selben Server liegen? So scheint es zumindest wenn ich das so lese?


----------



## supporter (26. Okt. 2011)

Hallo F4RR3LL

Ja, das ist richtig. Ich habe das so gemacht, da ich in einem der HowTo's von Till gelesen habe, dass es egal ist wenn man nur einen einzigen NS hat.

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## supporter (26. Okt. 2011)

Hallo

Also Fakt ist, dass der ISP keine Ports geblockt hat, habe gerade mit denen telefoniert. Im Router bin ich ebenfalls noch einmal alles durchgegangen. Port 53 (TCP/UDP) wird an die interne Server-IP weitergeleitet. Ein internet Portscan zeigt, dass der Port offen ist. Wenn ich von außen abfrage, ist er dicht. Auf dem Server ist die Firewall und Selinux aus.

> system-config-securitylevel


Da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Was nun? Wie kann das sein?


Gut, ich habe mir gerade eben noch einmal die Firewall im ISPC angesehen, da war nichts konfiguriert, das habe ich gerade nachgeholt. Allerdings war der Portscanner von gerade eben wohl eher nicht der Brüller, denn ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass da in jedem Fall Daten kommen.


Was habe ich sonst noch vergessen, so eventuell...

Viele Grüße
Supporter


----------



## F4RR3LL (26. Okt. 2011)

Hast Du einen Link zu dem Howto? Das wäre mir völlig neu.
Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (27. Okt. 2011)

> da ich in einem der HowTo's von Till gelesen habe, dass es egal ist wenn man nur einen einzigen NS hat.


Nur zur Klarstellung: Es ist OK wenn Du nur einen "physischen" Nameserver hast, Du musst aber trotzdem 2 unterschiedliche IP Adressen auf diesen Server verweisen lassen und die Zone muss einen ns1 und einen ns2 Eintrag haben, die auf jeweils eine der IP's verweisen.


----------

